# What type grass is this?



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Any help would be appreciated. It dominates about one acre of pasture, grows thick and thrives in hot weather.....Topside


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

Where are you located? To me it looks like the dreaded Bermuda. Do you have any pics of the seed head?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm in Tennessee and yes Bermuda grows here. Prior to posting these photos I guessed Bermuda....I'll try to post a photo of a seed head tomorrow. My cattle are targeting crabgrass right now and only eat this stuff later in the growing season....Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Why is it dreaded? I've heard some farmers bale Bermuda.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

topside1 said:


> Why is it dreaded? I've heard some farmers bale Bermuda.


It's "dreaded" in some lawns and anywhere near gardens.
It's often planted in pastures and some varieties make great hay.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

If you decide to promote its growth, after green up next spring give it a big shot of nitrogen. Mowing or the cows grazing will push it to spread.


----------

